# 25 Rss For Sale



## ohioparkfan (Nov 13, 2009)

Located in southwest Ohio, set up to veiw, great condition family trailer. Sleeps 8, rear queen slide and sofa motorized slide, bunk beds in the front. Full bath, linen closet, skylight in shower. The kitchen has double sink, frig/freezer,microwave, oven, fan. Two closets and lots of storage. ducted heat, air, smoke/gas dectortors,TV antenna,radio/cd player with remote.

Beautiful, roomy interior,white cabinets, double entry doors, exterior cooking surface with water, canapy.

I used this past two summers as a camper host, I'm a newly single person so no longer needed.
I also have a 2003 ford exhibition tow vehiclem 80,000 miles. Ideal as a package deal.

Purchased at Holmans, and one owner. Motivated to sell so someone else can enjoy!

$13,500 for trailer and $11,000 for the SUV

can email me at [email protected]


----------



## ohioparkfan (Nov 13, 2009)

[quote name='ohioparkfan' date='20 May 2011 - 09:34 AM' timestamp='1305902073' post='408687']
Located in southwest Ohio, set up to veiw, great condition family trailer. Sleeps 8, rear queen slide and sofa motorized slide, bunk beds in the front. Full bath, linen closet, skylight in shower. The kitchen has double sink, frig/freezer,microwave, oven, fan. Two closets and lots of storage. ducted heat, air, smoke/gas dectortors,TV antenna,radio/cd player with remote.

Beautiful, roomy interior,white cabinets, double entry doors, exterior cooking surface with water, canapy.

I used this past two summers as a camper host, I'm a newly single person so no longer needed.
I also have a 2003 ford exhibition tow vehiclem 80,000 miles. Ideal as a package deal.

Purchased at Holmans, and one owner. Motivated to sell so someone else can enjoy!

$13,500 for trailer and $11,000 for the suv

TRAILER SOLD FOR THE ASKING PRICE, THE SUV IS AVAILABLE


----------

